# Goodbye Zoey



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Our amazing girl Zoey had bravely fought Osteosarcoma for 9 months. She lost her left front leg in March. She had a wonderful summer of walks and swimming in her pal Gracie’s pool.
Dec 9th it became noticeable that something was up. Dec 10 she told us she had nothing left to give....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Zoey. Most of us have known your pain. I hope you find comfort in thinking of the great and loving life you gave her. I can tell this because it's obvious you put her best interests first through the end.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

stsmark said:


> Our amazing girl Zoey had bravely fought Osteosarcoma for 9 months. She lost her left front leg in March. She had a wonderful summer of walks and swimming in her pal Gracie’s pool.
> Dec 9th it became noticeable that something was up. Dec 10 she told us she had nothing left to give....
> 
> View attachment 869689


I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zoey. Remember all of the wonderful years you spent with her. I hope it eases your pain in some way. Take care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zoey, my thoughts are with you. 

Run free precious girl


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet Zoey. She was absolutely beautiful. I'm happy she had you to care for her and she knew she was so very loved. It's so nice she had a happy summer. Prayers for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, she looks like she had a wonderful life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your lovely girl. Please let me know if you would like me to add her to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Always so difficult. I know how deep your grief is but I hope you can find comfort in all of the wonderful memories.


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

stsmark said:


> Our amazing girl Zoey had bravely fought Osteosarcoma for 9 months. She lost her left front leg in March. She had a wonderful summer of walks and swimming in her pal Gracie’s pool.
> Dec 9th it became noticeable that something was up. Dec 10 she told us she had nothing left to give....
> 
> View attachment 869689


So sad to hear this! We lost our lovely Fred to osteosarcoma in his hip about 24 years ago. He was a beautiful red dog, perfect friend with lovely looks and lovely manners. My husband trained him in our long driveway just to sit, heel, and come. That first fall, when he was about a year old, my husband took him down to our lake for duck hunting, Tom shot a Mallard that fell into some reeds. Fred jumped right out of the boat and brought the duck back to Tom. It seemed like he was born to it. We had no idea about the sarcoma until he started sighing, about 4 days before we had to put him to sleep. It was not operable and he was in a great deal of pain. Such a shock! He was only 7. We are so grateful to have had him in our lives. My sincere sympathy to you.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. We went through the same thing with our Henry (my profile pic) some years ago. Sorry.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets easier, the pain just slowly becomes less sharp. I hope you are able to give your love to a new golden puppy some day.


----------

